# 62cm Madone Question



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I am between sizes with the 60 and 62cm Madone. My main concern is the head tube length. Also (I know this doesn't affect ride quality) the look of a 62cm Madone just looks a little awkward to me. I don't know. My quesion is does anyone ride a 60 or 62cm and could you chime in on your height, fit of the bike and how many spacers you use on the steerer tube under the stem. This is much appreciated. Also any photos of those sizes would be great too.


----------



## stratos (May 20, 2006)

I have a 2006 Trek 5200 in size 62 cm. It has the same geometry as the Madone, but the tubing does not flare out near the stem. Anyway, I am 6'3", and have a 34 inseam (when I buy pants). I have long arms and long trunk. I weigh 190 lbs. 

I use the stock number of spacers that came with the bike (2?). 

The bike fits like a glove.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I just recieved my 07 Trek Madone SSL 6.5 yesterday and took it out on its first ride today. I am going to try and post pictures off my digital camera this evening. I just have to figure out how to do it first. I will post pictures and ride impressions on the thread I started a few days ago( madone ssl 6.5 orderded today). I am 6'3" and am riding a 62cm frame. I was also concerned about the look of this large frame until I got it. It looks very good and in perfect proportions. The large head tube does not look goofy like it does in on other bikes I have seen. Check out my post later this evening


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks to both that have responded. I am really close to ordering a Madone. I was actually going to try to sqeeze myself on a 60 (6-2 inches tall) but the head tube length is very short. I will check out the other thread of the SSL 6.5.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Although I have a 5900...its the same geometry...

I am 6'1...33.5 inseam. I ride a 60cm frame, 120mm stem...Thompson (no setback) seatpost. Fits great. 

Don't know offhand what my spacer length is...between 20-25mm. Good luck with your purchase...


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Coppi51 nice bike. I like the color scheme of that model. (if you have some time) could you measure from the ground to the center of the handlebar near the stem in inches. Thanks.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

samuel said:


> Coppi51 nice bike. I like the color scheme of that model. (if you have some time) could you measure from the ground to the center of the handlebar near the stem in inches. Thanks.



Samuel,

Measure that distance this morning. From the ground to center of the bars (where it is grasped by the stem) is around 36.25 inches. Hope that helps...


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Thank you. I will measure my current bike. I appreciate your time.
samuel


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*62 cm - Top tube short?*

I'm also 6 foot, 3 and have a long torso. New team discount might be on Trek's but I'm concerned about the TT length - I believe it is 59. I usually like at least 60cm and typically run a 14 stem too. 

What do you guys think about reach issue on the 62?


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

i'm 6'3 and ride a 62cm Trek 5200. At first i thought that it looked a little strange but now i definalty like the look of it. The head tube is actually not that big compared to other companies bikes in the same size. George Hincapies 62cm treks are always pretty cool looking. It will grow on you so don't worry about it.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the way the bigger frames look, gives you all the more space to look at the nice construction, or put stickers on....?:aureola:


----------



## largegiant04 (Jun 23, 2004)

I ride a 5.2 Madone SL 60cm. I have long legs and a short torso. I have a 90mm stem and need a no set back post cause the seats all the way forward.


----------



## the_tank (Feb 5, 2007)

6'2.5" with a 62cm 5.9. 120mm -7 degrees with 20-25mm of spacers.

One thing to consider about the short head tube length (especially when comparing to IS headsets) is the additional stack height provided by the headset. I think with my stock Cane Creek HS... this comes to roughly a 200mm headtube (more or less the same as my old 61cm Klein). 

As for the Top Tube length you must consider the amount of setback you ride coupled with the 72.5 degree seat tube. For me (having proportionally short femurs) I have mine at 55mm setback. Aesthetically, my Arione saddle balances out the way forward saddle. I can ride the stock -12 degree XXX Lite stem with about 35mm of spacers, but I currently have a 120mm -7 X Lite with 15 or 20 mm of spacers (currently spacing on that...). Trek admonishes against using more than 40mm of spacers. (10mm more than other manufacturers specs)

The seat tube angle can skew the listed top tube length... ideally a test ride and proper fitting can help find the right size.

Good luck.


----------

